# (overly) polite in order to get something I want



## svensken

I am looking for a Finnish word (or possibly phrase) which is the equivalent of Swedish "inställsam(het)" which means that one behaves (overly) polite, not necessarily because of nice personality, but wholly because you get something you want by being polite.

The dictionary says imelä, but somehow that doesn't sound right...


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

The only word that comes in my head right now is *mielistelevä*.


----------



## Gavril

_imelä _means "(overly) sweet, saccharine", which could perhaps describe the behavior of a flatterer (_mielistelijä_).

But, if you simply said, "Hän on imelä", I don't know if it would be understood (without further context) that you think the person is a flatterer.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

MaijaPoppanen said:


> The only word that comes in my head right now is *mielistelevä*.


Right!  And the corresponding noun is 'mielistely/mielisteleminen'.


----------



## Hakro

My Swedish-Finnish dictionary says _*mielistelevä, makeileva*_.

Other possibilities: _*liehittelevä, mairitteleva, imarteleva, hännystelevä*_.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

In some contexts "pokkuroiva" or "liehakoiva" can be considered as options as well.

HTH
S


----------



## etrade

http://fi.wiktionary.org/wiki/perseennuolija


----------



## Hakro

etrade said:


> http://fi.wiktionary.org/wiki/perseennuolija


You can't use this word except among close friends or if you really want to insult someone.


----------

